# Mini Competition: LOL Scramble (Beginner Cuber's Favorite Comp)



## Metallic Silver (Jul 12, 2016)

(Beginner Cuber's Favorite Comp. Here!!) literally for beginners
(Advance Speedcubers can compete but it might be too easy for them)
Mini Competition: LOL Scramble
WCA Event: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Skewb, 3x3OH
Special Event: None

Scramble: 2x2
1. U R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F'
2. L' F2 D2 B2 R
3. L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B2
4. R2 D R F' D' R' F D'
5. L2 F R' F' U R B' L2

Scramble: 3x3
1. U2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 F D' B R D2 F' D B U
2. F2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 L B2 R2 D' B' D L F2 D
3. D' U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' U' F' D2 F U F'
4. D2 R2 D2 B U2 B U2 L2 U2 B' F2 L R B R2 D' U F2 L' B2 F'
5. R F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B R' D2 L B R' D' R' D

Scramble: 4x4
1. F2 D2 U2 B' U' B' b2 f'
2. d' R2 d2 b' u' b' f2 U
3. F d' u' B u2 L F' r'
4. r' R' f' r u2 L B2 F
5. d2 U F u2 U' l R D2

Scramble: 5x5
1. r' u f l' R b r R2
2. d R D u U' F' l b
3. r2 u r d2 L u2 b d
4. f u r f2 R B2 u2 l2
5. F U f d b' F L' f'

Scramble: Pyraminx
1. R' U R' L U L' B
2. R' U L' R' B U
3. U' B L B
4. U R L' U' R
5. R L U' B L

Scramble: Skewb
1. L' R' F' B' L B' R' B'
2. F' R' F R B F' L F'
3. L B' R' B' F B' R' B
4. B' R' B F' B R L' B
5. L' B' L R F R F' R'

Scramble: 3x3OH
1. R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U R U R2 U' R U R2 U2
2. U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R
3. R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U' R U'
4. R U' R' U' R U R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' U'
5. R' U R2 U R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R U R U2

Post your averages and time in comment. 
(Whatever you want it to look like as long as i can understand it)

My Comment example:

1.(1st scramble time)
2.(2nd scramble time)
3.(3rd scramble time)
4.(4th scramble time)
5.(5th scramble time)
Average: (Average time)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 12, 2016)

2x2
1: 1.55
2: 1.18
3: 0.41
4: 1.32
5: 1.09
Average: 1.20

3x3
1: 6.46
2: 11.79
3: 7.14
4: 11.67
5: 6.81
Average: 8.54

Pyraminx
1: 7.24
2: 6.76
3: 2.42
4: 6.79
5: 6.55
Average: 6.70


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 13, 2016)

3x3
1. (5.16)
2. 16.16
3. 14.90
4. (16.63)
5. 9.56
Average: 13.54
meh


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 13, 2016)

2x2:
1. 2.449
2. 0.890
3. 0.122
4. 1.583
5. 0.832
Average: 1.102

Hi Justin.


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 14, 2016)

Scramble: 2x2
1.272
0.424
0.243
0.707
0.617
Ao5: 0.582

Scramble: 3x3
1. 7.669
2. 19.197
3. 9.134
4. 18.065
5. 12.238
Ao5: 13.145

Scramble: Pyraminx
1. 11.333
2. 9.131
3. 3.064
4. 2.295
5. 2.295
Ao5: 4.830

Scramble: Skewb
1. 12.242
2. 9.077
3. 10.490
4. 12.989
5. 8.960
Ao5: 10.603

Scramble: 3x3OH
1. 13.909
2. 13.114
3. 13.789
4. 9.825
5. 9.595
Ao5: 12.242


----------



## gateway cuber (Jul 14, 2016)

3x3
1. 4.13
2. 9.22
3. 9.08
4. 12.44
5. 6.39
8.23 Ao5

OH
1. 8.22
2. 10.08
3. 5.39
4. 9.22
5. 6.39
7.94 Ao5

2x2
1. 1.38
2. 0.88
3. 0.19
4. 1.76
5. 1.28
1.18 Ao5 (I've done better with legit scrambles lol)

Pyra
1. 4.79
2. 7.90
3. 0.99
4. 1.47
5. 1.90
2.72 Ao5

LOL


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 15, 2016)

3x3:
1. (8.19)
2. 25.18
3. 17.76 (independence year)
4. (35.89) (couple seconds slower than what I usually average) 
5. 13.07
avg: 18.67 
woot woot, I'm sub 20
thought it would take a lot longer


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 16, 2016)

2x2:
1. 1.99
2. 1.44
3. 0.50
4. 1.49
5. 1.03
Ao5: 1.32

3x3:
1. 6.56
2. 9.77
3. 8.54
4. 15.78
5. 7.58
Ao5: 8.63

3x3 OH:
1. 14.63
2. 7.54
3. 16.08
4. 10.08
5. 8.20
Ao5: 8.61 (Better than two handed)

4x4:
1. 22.31
2. 53.34
3. 46.22
4. 49.75
5. 1:04.00
Ao5: 49.77

Pyraminx:
1. 4.03
2. 6.56
3. 1.68
4. 4.25
5. 4.67
Ao5: 4.32

<3 This comp!!!


----------



## AcidicCuber (Jul 29, 2016)

2x2:
1. 1.12
2. 0.72
3. 0.07
4. 0.96
5. 0.66

Ao5: 0.77

3x3:
1. 4.86
2. 10.10
3. 9.96
4. 11.90
5. 4.40

Ao5: 8.31

Pyraminx:
1. 5.20
2. 3.08
3. 1.48
4. 3.52
5. 3.58

Ao5: 3.39


----------



## big_moe5 (Jul 29, 2016)

2x2 
1. 6.19
2. 1.83
3. (0.73
4. (7.84)
5. 2.02
Average of 5: 3.72

3x3
1. (8.49)
2. 29.52
3. 24.64
4. (36.32)
5. 24.53
Average of 5: 24.70

pyraminx
1. (5.21)
2. (10.77)
3. 5.33
4. 10.12
5. 9.79
Average of 5: 8.24


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 30, 2016)

AcidicCuber said:


> 2x2:
> 1. 1.12
> 2. 0.72
> 3. 0.07
> ...


nice job


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 30, 2016)

big_moe5 said:


> 2x2
> 1. 6.19
> 2. 1.83
> 3. (0.73
> ...


nice job


----------



## AcidicCuber (Aug 6, 2016)

Metallic Silver said:


> nice job


thanks


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 6, 2016)

Another round?


----------



## Zachary Palan (Nov 10, 2016)

for a second I didnt know what you meant by LOL, but I do now, first 3x3 scramble is 3 moves to f2l complete. lol.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 22, 2017)

2x2
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-22
avg of 5: 0.92

Time List:
1. (1.10) U R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' 
2. 1.03 L' F2 D2 B2 R 
3. (0.23) L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 
4. 1.00 R2 D R F' D' R' F D' 
5. 0.73 L2 F R' F' U R B' L2


----------



## turtwig (Oct 22, 2017)

2x2: 1.40, (1.42), (0.06), 0.88, 1.07 = 1.12
3x3: (4.90), 11.57, 9.03, (13.75), 5.03 = 8.54
4x4: (3.99), (1:16.84), 40.77, 38.83, 44.24 = 41.28
5x5: 1:27.03, (9.18), (1:54.40), 1:26.19, 1:07.81 = 1:20.34
Pyra: 4.31, (9.42), (1.23), 6.03, 7.47 = 5.94
3OH: 5.55, (3.88), (8.99), 7.11, 5.84 = 6.17


----------



## Elo13 (Oct 24, 2017)

2x2: (2.01), 0.91, (0.32), 1.19, 1.18 = 1.09
3x3: (3.86), 12.59, 9.45, (14.15), 4.96 = 9.00
4x4: (1.82), 16.71, 26.18, (48.84), 6.74 = 16.54


----------

